# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 21/01/2006 (8η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Tι θα λέγατε να κανονίσουμε την *8η Συνάντηση* μας σε μία πο τις ημερομηνίες 29/01, 21/01 και 22/01 .

----------


## Morgan

σε αυτα , πρεπει να απαντανε τα πιο καινουρια μελη του κλαμπ... :wink: 
για να τα ακουσουμε...

----------


## MIRSINI

Στις 21/01 είναι μια καλή μέρα.Τί ώρα όμως;

----------


## efouskayak

Και πού  :?:

----------


## Manolis888

καλές ημερομηνίες και οι 3 αν και θα προτιμήσω και εγώ την 21/1.. όσο για το που ... νομίζω πως ο Πειραιάς θα βολεύει τους περισσότερους...
άντε να γνωριστούμε αν και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξέρω ήδη αρκετούς  :wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Ax! O Πειραιάς μου :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ λόγω καταστάσεων σίγουρα Πειραιά με εξυπηρετεί  :!:  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πειραιά και εγώ είμαι οκ  :wink: 
Να θυμίσω απλά ότι το site στις 18/01 κατοχύρωσε το domain και στις 20/01 ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί .

----------


## nicky

Για Πειραιά στις 21, και εγώ συμφωνώ

----------


## Morgan

αυτά ειναι τα ωραια!!   :Very Happy:  
νομιζω πως τωρα επρεπε να διοργανωσουμε την Χριστουγεννιατικη συναξη μας , που εχουμε ζωντανεψει  :wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nicky

> αυτά ειναι τα ωραια!!   
> νομιζω πως τωρα επρεπε να διοργανωσουμε την Χριστουγεννιατικη συναξη μας , που εχουμε ζωντανεψει  :wink:


Σωστά Χρήστο! Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή να τσακωνόμαστε από εδώ μέσα! Πρέπει τουλάχιστον κάθε εβδομάδα να έχουμε live ξιφοforumies!!!!!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

ελα μωρε, ας αναβουν τα αιματα που και που... :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στην συνάντηση μας θα σβήσουμε και κεράκι για τον ένα χρόνο της ιστοσελίδας  μιας και όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω έχουμε γενέθλια  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

K εγω μέσα είμαι, καλύτερα για 21/01.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής 
1. Εfouskayak
2. Morgan
3. Nicky
4. Manolis808
5. Mirsini
6. Nikos
7. Asterias

Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01 μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει κάποια διαφωνία  :?:

----------


## Asterias

OK!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

ok και εγώ  :!:

----------


## MIRSINI

Οκ! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Ώρα;

----------


## MIRSINI

Και τόπο. :lol:

----------


## Elsa

Kalhmera paidia....Kalh xronia se olous kai xronia polla  :Smile:  ....

Nai einai prwth fora pou grafw sto forum kai 8a 8ela na sumfwnhsw me tous prolalhsantes oti 21/01 einai mia kalh hmeromhnia gia thn sunanthsh... Elpizw na ta poume ekei kai na gnwrisw kai kapoious apo esas...

 :Smile:

----------


## MIRSINI

Καλημέρα Έλσα. :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

> Kalhmera paidia....Kalh xronia se olous kai xronia polla  ....
> 
> Nai einai prwth fora pou grafw sto forum kai 8a 8ela na sumfwnhsw me tous prolalhsantes oti 21/01 einai mia kalh hmeromhnia gia thn sunanthsh... Elpizw na ta poume ekei kai na gnwrisw kai kapoious apo esas...


Καλώς την θα χαρούμε να σε δούμε και απο κοντά  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα Έλσα καλώς μας ήρθες  :wink: 

Να πάμε μεσημεράκι για φαγητό σε κανένα ταβερνάκι η το βράδυ.
ή επιθυμείτε ποτάκι .
Αν και πιστεύω πως η πρωτη επιλογή είναι πιο καλή μιας και θα μπορέσουμε να μιλήσουμε πιο άνετα .
Ακού τις προτάσεις σας  :wink:

----------


## Manolis888

οκ 21/1 πειραιά ...  :Very Happy:  

ανοίξτε το δρομολόγιο να κάνω κρατήσεις lol <--αστείο μόνο για πράκτορες..

----------


## MIRSINI

Πρώτα για φαγητό και μετά για ποτό.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πρώτα για φαγητό και μετά για ποτό.


Μια χαρούλα σε βρίσκω.
άντε να αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει η ομάδα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε ?????

----------


## Morgan

εγώ αν είμαι Αθήνα πάντως είμαι μέσα ότι και να κανονιστεί!

----------


## MIRSINI

Να κανονίσεις να είσαι.  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

> εγώ αν είμαι Αθήνα πάντως είμαι μέσα ότι και να κανονιστεί!


Ασε τις εκδρομές και έλααααααααααααααααααααα :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φίλε morgan θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> εγώ αν είμαι Αθήνα πάντως είμαι μέσα ότι και να κανονιστεί!
> 
> 
> Ασε τις εκδρομές και έλααααααααααααααααααααα :!:


παιζει η αρρωστεια Θεσσαλονικη μαλλον αυτη την ημερα (με τις γριες)

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ...


Εχουμε και την αρρώστεια  :twisted:

----------


## che

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΡΑΨΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΛΗ 21/01 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## nicky

> οκ 21/1 πειραιά ...  
> 
> ανοίξτε το δρομολόγιο να κάνω κρατήσεις lol <--αστείο μόνο για πράκτορες..


Έλεος Μανώλη!!! Φραγκοφονιά πράκτορα!!! Μηδενικά θα τα κόψεις...!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΡΑΨΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΛΗ 21/01 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ


Νεα μελη παλιά μέλη όλα τα μέληηηηηηηηηηηηηηη εκεί  :!:

----------


## nicky

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MIRSINI
> 
> Πρώτα για φαγητό και μετά για ποτό.
> 
> 
> Μια χαρούλα σε βρίσκω.
> άντε να αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει η ομάδα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε ?????


Μεσημεράκι - απόγευμα για φαγητό σε ουζερί / ψαροταβέρνα σε Πειραϊκή / Μικρολίμανο / Καστέλα. Για ποτό το κανονίζουμε άλλο βράδυ γιατί θα έχουμε Αντώνηδες να χαιρετήσουμε που αναγκαστικά θα κάνουν την γιορτή τους Σάββατο. Εγώ έχω να πάω σε 2.....

----------


## nicky

> Καλημέρα Έλσα καλώς μας ήρθες  :wink: 
> 
> Να πάμε μεσημεράκι για φαγητό σε κανένα ταβερνάκι η το βράδυ.
> ή επιθυμείτε ποτάκι .
> Αν και πιστεύω πως η πρωτη επιλογή είναι πιο καλή μιας και θα μπορέσουμε να μιλήσουμε πιο άνετα .
> Ακού τις προτάσεις σας  :wink:


Νίκο συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου

----------


## MIRSINI

Νίκη πώς θα πάμε το μεσημεράκι;Αφού δουλεύουμε!!!

----------


## MIRSINI

Αχ!Τι κάνει ο............Αχ! :roll:

----------


## nicky

> Νίκη πώς θα πάμε το μεσημεράκι;Αφού δουλεύουμε!!!


ok, ok.....το ξέχασα....!  :lol: παιδιά,  Μυρσίνη και Νίκη μετά τις 17:00 θα μπορούμε....

----------


## nicky

> Αχ!Τι κάνει ο............Αχ! :roll:


Ο Παναθηναϊκός Μυρσίνη, ο Παναθηναϊκός.......

----------


## MIRSINI

Αυτό εννοούσα Νίκη μου, τον Παναθηναϊκό. :P  :P

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

21/1 υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι Αθήνα, οπότε θα με βόλευε η συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Όσο  για το μέρος προτείνω Πειραιά. ¶λλωστε τί ναυτιλιακό site είμαστε αν στην συνάντησή μας δεν βλέπουμε θάλασσα. Μόνο παρακαλώ να υπάρχουν οδηγίες για το πως να πάμε στο σημείο συνάντησης, διότι εγώ δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από Πειραιά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

ελα εσυ και μην ανησυχεις....θα παιξει μεχρι και ναυτικος χαρτης

----------


## MIRSINI

Έγραψες πάλι Morgan. :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκη πώς θα πάμε το μεσημεράκι;Αφού δουλεύουμε!!!


:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Έχουμε και λέμε* 

*1. Εfouskayak 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini 
6. Nikos 
7. Asterias 
8. Che
9. Gvaggelas
10. Elsa*


*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο στις 18:00 στο χατζηκυριάκιο στον ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟ μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει κάποια διαφωνία   :idea:*

----------


## efouskayak

Ως προς το μαγαζί να προτείνω κάτι άλλο  :?: !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ως προς το μαγαζί να προτείνω κάτι άλλο  :?: !!!


Ok Efouskayak περιμένω πρόταση.
Εγώ απλά να ρωτήσω αν θα είσαστε μόνη σας η με παρέα για να ξέρουμε για πόσα άτομα θα  κλείσουμε  :?:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Ως προς το μαγαζί να προτείνω κάτι άλλο  :?: !!!
> 
> 
> Ok Efouskayak περιμένω πρόταση.
> Εγώ απλά να ρωτήσω αν θα είσαστε μόνη σας η με παρέα για να ξέρουμε για πόσα άτομα θα  κλείσουμε  :?:


Reverting  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλησπεριζω ολα τα μελη του φορυμ.Και εγω ειμαι μεσα για οπου και οποτε θελετε.Θα χαρω να σας γνωρισω ολους απο κοντα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπεριζω ολα τα μελη του φορυμ.Και εγω ειμαι μεσα για οπου και οποτε θελετε.Θα χαρω να σας γνωρισω ολους απο κοντα


καλώς τον Χρηστάρα   :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
Αν θέλουν και άλλα παιδιά από την σχολή σου να έρθουν ευπρόσδεκτοι και θα μεριμνήσουμε να βάλουμε πούλμαν  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Asterias

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Έχουμε και λέμε* 

*1. Εfouskayak 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini 
6. Nikos 
7. Asterias 
8. Che
9. Gvaggelas
10. Elsa
11. lamainmusain 
*


Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο γύρω στις 18:00 
*Το μαγαζί θα σας το ανακοινώσουμε το πολύ μέχρι αύριο * :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Πάνω στο κύμαααααααααααααααα  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Olive

> ελα εσυ και μην ανησυχεις....θα παιξει μεχρι και ναυτικος χαρτης


  Αναφέρεσαι στο αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο??? 8)

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ελα εσυ και μην ανησυχεις....θα παιξει μεχρι και ναυτικος χαρτης
> 
> 
>   Αναφέρεσαι στο αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο??? 8)


Καλώς την καλή χρονιά θα έρθεις με την παρέα μας  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ελα εσυ και μην ανησυχεις....θα παιξει μεχρι και ναυτικος χαρτης
> 
> 
>   Αναφέρεσαι στο αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο??? 8)


ΚΑΛΉ ΧΡΟΝΊΑ OLIVE!

ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ...ΒΑΡΥ!!! 

ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΤΗΝ "ΒΑΡΔΙΑ" ΠΑΝΤΩΣ

----------


## Morgan

> Πάνω στο κύμαααααααααααααααα  :!:  :!:  :!:


ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ!
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ....

ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ...

----------


## efouskayak

Τώρα σας έχω κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο  :wink: θα σας ενημερώσω αμμεσα.  :!:

----------


## George

Αν η εξεταστική μου (μπλιαχ) μου αφήσει περιθώρια, υπόσχομαι να έρθω κι εγώ να σας γνωρίζω!!

----------


## George

Μια παράκληση προς τους admin: Μήπως μπορούμε με κάποιον τρόπο να κάνουμε επεξεργασία στα Post? Είναι προτιμότερο από το να δημοσιεύουμε στο καπάκι σε περίπτωση που κάποιος (όπως εγώ) ξεχάσει κάτι.

Ρε παιδιά, όλα καλά αλλά κανα βαπόρι δεν θα δούμε;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μια παράκληση προς τους admin: Μήπως μπορούμε με κάποιον τρόπο να κάνουμε επεξεργασία στα Post? Είναι προτιμότερο από το να δημοσιεύουμε στο καπάκι σε περίπτωση που κάποιος (όπως εγώ) ξεχάσει κάτι.
> 
> Ρε παιδιά, όλα καλά αλλά κανα βαπόρι δεν θα δούμε;


Καλημέρα *George* Χαρά μας να είοαι στην συνατηση μας  :wink: 
Πριν την Συνάντηση που θα είναι απογευματινή 17:00 - 18:00  θα πάμε μία ξενάγηση μικρή να βγάλουμε φώτο στον Πειραια  συν ότι ετοιμάζουμε ταξίδι  τον Φεβρουάριο αλλά όλα αυτά θα συζητηθούν στην Συνάντηση μας.
Όσο αφορά για την επεξεργασία το δικαίωμα αυτό το έχουμε στερήσει προς το παρών στα μέλη μας γιατι κατα το παρελθόν κάποια μέλη έσβησαν τις δημοσιεύσεις τους με αποτέλεσμα να ύπάρχουν theard τα οποία είχαν μείνει ξεκρέμαστα ...
*Οποιος επιθυμεί να κάνει eπεξεργασία σε ένα πόστ η ακόμα και διαγραφή, ενημερώνει τους admin με Π.Μ.*

----------


## stilman

Καλές και οι τρείς ημερομηνίες, για τόπο προτείνω τον Πειραιά, υπάρχει ένας όμορφος χώρος μέσα στο Λιμάνι-χωρίς πρόβλημα πάρκιγκ- προσβάσιμος και με θέα, ονομάζεται ΗΕΤΙΩΝ, έχω καλές σχέσεις με τον ιδιοκτήτη και μπορώ να το κανονίσω αρκεί να γνωρίζω τα άτομα, την ώρα, την ημέρα και το τι ακριβώς θέλουμε. π.χ. κάποιο ελεφρύ πιάτο.

Μανουσάκης Στυλιανός.
Δημοσιογράφος: Εν Πειραιεί- TV Θριάσιο-Έν Πειραιεί.

----------


## stilman

Να προτείνω και ένα άλλο μαγαζί, το "Λιμανάκι", είναι κάτω απο το φουγάρο της ΔΕΗ (σύνορα Κερατσινίου-Δραπετσώνας). 
Μανουσάκης Στυλιανός(ΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΙ)

----------


## Alex

*Mάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ χι χι χι efouskayak γράψε μου το cd με τις cats pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!*

----------


## efouskayak

> *Mάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ χι χι χι efouskayak γράψε μου το cd με τις cats pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!*


ok Alex  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα σε όλους ευχαριστούμε για την θερμή συμμετοχή στην επικείμενη συνάντηση μας θα είναι χαρά μας να βρεθούμε όσο περισσότεροι είναι δυνατόν απο κοντά να τα πούμε. 

Ευχαριστούμε επίσης για όλες τις προτάσεις με μαγαζιά στον Πειραιά που έγιναν .

Εχει γίνει ήδη προκράτηση σε μαγαζί και τα στοιχεία είναι τα ακόλουθα:

*''ΑΜΜΟΣ''
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44
Μικρολίμανο*

Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο. 

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με Π.Μ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MIRSINI

Τί ώρα :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τί ώρα :?:  :?:  :?:


*Τι λέτε για τις 18:00*

----------


## Alex

*Καλή ώρα μου φαίνεται εμένα*

----------


## efouskayak

18:00 στο μαγαζί  :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 18:00 στο μαγαζί  :?:


Ναι για το μαγαζί για να μπορέσουν όσοι επιυθυμούν το βράδυ να πάνε στους Αντώνηδες κ.ο.κ.

----------


## efouskayak

ok  :!:

----------


## nicky

ok για 18:00

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οπότε το κλείνουμε για τις 18:00  :?:

----------


## efouskayak

εγώ οκ  :!:

----------


## Elsa

stis 6 einai mia xara .... elpizw na sas gnwrisw olous ekei...  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οπότε παιδιά να το κλείσουμε για τις *18:00*   :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lamainmusain
> 
> Καλησπεριζω ολα τα μελη του φορυμ.Και εγω ειμαι μεσα για οπου και οποτε θελετε.Θα χαρω να σας γνωρισω ολους απο κοντα   
> 
> 
> καλώς τον Χρηστάρα   :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
> Αν θέλουν και άλλα παιδιά από την σχολή σου να έρθουν ευπρόσδεκτοι και θα μεριμνήσουμε να βάλουμε πούλμαν  :lol:  :lol:


    Ok θα πω σε αρκετους.Και απο εμενα η ωρα ειανι ενταξει :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lamainmusain
> 
> ...


Να κανονίσουμε για πούλμαν  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε :

1.Εfouskayak σύν δύο άτομα
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini σύν ένα άτομο
6. Nikos συν τρεία άτομα
7. Asterias 
8. Che 
9. Gvaggelas συν ένα άτομο
10. Elsa
11. stilman
12. Alex
13. George
14. Tatyanna
15. lamainmusain

Αυτοί είμαστε προς το παρών 
Αν κάποιοι επιθυμούν να φέρουν και άλλα παιδιά στην παρέα μας, σας παρακαλώ να μας το γνωστοποιήσουν για να κανονίσουμε τον χώρο στο μαγαζί.

*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο* 
Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## gvaggelas

Η ώρα είναι εντάξει, όπως είχα πει θα έρθω αν είμαι Αθήνα, αν και το πιθανότερο είναι να βρίσκομαι εκεί το Σάββατο. Θα ξέρω σίγουρα μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Επίσης αν έρθω θα φέρω και άλλο ένα άτομο μαζί.

Υ.Γ. Για φαγητό, ποτό ή και τα δύο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Η ώρα είναι εντάξει, όπως είχα πει θα έρθω αν είμαι Αθήνα, αν και το πιθανότερο είναι να βρίσκομαι εκεί το Σάββατο. Θα ξέρω σίγουρα μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Επίσης αν έρθω θα φέρω και άλλο ένα άτομο μαζί.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Για φαγητό, ποτό ή και τα δύο?


Φαγητό με ποτό  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Η ώρα είναι εντάξει, όπως είχα πει θα έρθω αν είμαι Αθήνα, αν και το πιθανότερο είναι να βρίσκομαι εκεί το Σάββατο. Θα ξέρω σίγουρα μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Επίσης αν έρθω θα φέρω και άλλο ένα άτομο μαζί.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Για φαγητό, ποτό ή και τα δύο?


φυσικά μπορείς να φέρεις μαζί σου άλλο άτομο μόνο να μας ενημερώσεις για να ξέρουμε για την κράτηση.

----------


## MIRSINI

Εγώ θα φέρω άλλο ένα άτομο.

----------


## LIAKOPOULOS

re mages me exete berdepsei.. 21/1 or 18/1 tha ginei to tzertzelo? 
parakalw ton Ko. Strato, na me parei thlefono na mou pei gia na xerw. 

filakiaaa kalh xronia Happy 2006 with health wealthe and happiness kai na anevei ligo h agora giati to BDI to vlepw kai paei gia ta epipeda 80-86 soubitos.. den tha minei oute kolibithroxylo.. kai exoume kai kati ogdoa..  

 :oops:

----------


## MIRSINI

Σάββατο 21/01/2006 και ώρα 18,00.ΟΚ :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> re mages me exete berdepsei.. 21/1 or 18/1 tha ginei to tzertzelo? 
> parakalw ton Ko. Strato, na me parei thlefono na mou pei gia na xerw. 
> 
> filakiaaa kalh xronia Happy 2006 with health wealthe and happiness kai na anevei ligo h agora giati to BDI to vlepw kai paei gia ta epipeda 80-86 soubitos.. den tha minei oute kolibithroxylo.. kai exoume kai kati ogdoa..  
> 
> ops:



*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00 
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο 
Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε : 

1.Εfouskayak σύν δύο άτομα 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini σύν ένα άτομο 
6. Nikos συν τρεία άτομα 
7. Asterias συν δύο
8. Che σύν δύο 
9. Gvaggelas συν ένα άτομο 
10. Elsa 
11. stilman 
12. Alex συν δύο άτομα
13. George 
14. Tatyanna 
15. lamainmusain συν ένα άτομο
16. Liakopoulos


Αυτοί είμαστε προς το παρών 
Αν κάποιοι επιθυμούν να φέρουν και άλλα παιδιά στην παρέα μας, σας παρακαλώ να μας το γνωστοποιήσουν για να κανονίσουμε τον χώρο στο μαγαζί. 

Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00 
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο 
Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Alex

*Μπορεί να φέρω και εγώ ένα ή δύο άτομα.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όσα από τα μέλη μας επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν την κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr και να τους την δώσουμε στην συνάντηση μας, μπορούν να μας το δηλώσουν στέλνοντας μας e-mail στην διεύθυνση info@naytilia.gr με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :
1. ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ
2. NICK NAME 
3. ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. 
και γράφοντας ότι επιθυμώ την έκδοση της κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr.

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά κ πάλι! 

Κ.Λιακόπουλε θα κατέβουμε παρέα, μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα...!!!

Θα είμαι κ εγώ με άλλους 2.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε : 

1.Εfouskayak σύν δύο άτομα 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini σύν ένα άτομο 
6. Nikos συν τρεία άτομα 
7. Asterias συν δύο
8. Che σύν δύο 
9. Gvaggelas συν ένα άτομο 
10. Elsa 
11. stilman 
12. Alex συν δύο άτομα
13. George 
14. Tatyanna 
15. lamainmusain συν ένα άτομο
16. Liakopoulos
17. Apostolos


Αυτοί είμαστε προς το παρών 
Αν κάποιοι επιθυμούν να φέρουν και άλλα παιδιά στην παρέα μας, σας παρακαλώ να μας το γνωστοποιήσουν για να κανονίσουμε τον χώρο στο μαγαζί. 

*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00 
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο* 
Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο.



*Όσα από τα μέλη μας επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν την κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr και να τους την δώσουμε στην συνάντηση μας, μπορούν να μας το δηλώσουν στέλνοντας μας e-mail στην διεύθυνση info@naytilia.gr με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία : 
1. ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ 
2. NICK NAME 
3. ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. 
και γράφοντας ότι επιθυμώ την έκδοση της κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr*[/

----------


## MIRSINI

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα, σε τί χρειάζεται η κάρτα αυτή? 'Η σε τί χρησιμεύει?*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Καλημέρα, σε τί χρειάζεται η κάρτα αυτή? 'Η σε τί χρησιμεύει?*


Καλημέρα μπορείς να δείς στην κεντρική μας σελίδα έχουμε αναφορά .

----------


## Alex

*Συγνώμη κιόλας που επανέρχομαι, αλλά πού ακριβώς στην κεντρική σελίδα υπάρχει αναφορά, γιατί δεν βρίσκω κάτι. Μήπως δεν το βλέπω. Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## efouskayak

_''Στην χρονιά που ήδη διανύουμε, σχεδιάζουμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα fun club για τα μέλη μας, μέσα από το οποίο θα ωφεληθούν με παροχές ποικίλης φύσεως και θα δραστηριοποιηθούμε για τις εκδηλώσεις τις οποίες ΜΑΖΙ θα αναπτύξουμε και θα υλοποιήσουμε. ''_

 :wink:

----------


## Alex

*Ή κάρτα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για το fun club. Μάλιστα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*

----------


## efouskayak

:wink: χαρά μας

----------


## phbenv

Γεια χαρά σ'όλους

Θα ρθει και άλλο ένα παιδί μαζί μου

Φίλιππος

----------


## efouskayak

οκ phbenv :!:

----------


## Natsios

Δεν τα καταφερα τις προηγουμενες φορες αλλα τωρα θα ειμαι σιγουρα εκει. Προς το παρον ενα ατομο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε : 

1.Εfouskayak σύν δύο άτομα 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky σύν ένα άτομο 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini σύν ένα άτομο 
6. Nikos συν τρεία άτομα 
7. Asterias συν δύο
8. Che σύν δύο 
9. Gvaggelas συν ένα άτομο 
10. Elsa 
11. stilman 
12. Alex συν δύο άτομα
13. George 
14. Tatyanna 
15. lamainmusain συν ένα άτομο
16. Liakopoulos
17. Apostolos συν ένα άτομο
18. phbenv συν δύο
19. Natsios


Αυτοί είμαστε προς το παρών 
Αν κάποιοι επιθυμούν να φέρουν και άλλα παιδιά στην παρέα μας, σας παρακαλώ να μας το γνωστοποιήσουν για να κανονίσουμε τον χώρο στο μαγαζί. 

*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00 
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο* 
Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο.



*Όσα από τα μέλη μας επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν την κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr και να τους την δώσουμε στην συνάντηση μας, μπορούν να μας το δηλώσουν στέλνοντας μας e-mail στην διεύθυνση info@naytilia.gr με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία : 
1. ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ 
2. NICK NAME 
3. ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. 
και γράφοντας ότι επιθυμώ την έκδοση της κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr*[/

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι και εγώ στη συνάντηση σας μαζι με την κοπελιά μου φανατική καραβολάτρισα!

----------


## efouskayak

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή στην συνάντηση μας το Σάββατο, παρακαλούμε για να οριστικοποιήσουμε την κράτηση στο μαγαζί όσοι ακόμα θέλουν να παρευρεθούν να μας ενημερώσουν μέχρι τις 18:00 σήμερα το απόγευμα. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Marabou

γειά χαρά σε όλους...

έχω μία υποχρέωση εκείνεις τις ώρες και δε θα τα καταφέρω δυστυχώς. αν ξεμπλέξω νωρίς μπορεί να σας έρθω κι'εγώ, όπως και να'χει θα μιλήσω με τον Αστερία...

καλά να περάσετε

----------


## Asterias

Βοοsss! Να μη ξεπλέξεις νωρίς από την υποχρέωσή σου!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε : 

1.Εfouskayak σύν δύο άτομα 
2. Morgan 
3. Nicky σύν ένα άτομο 
4. Manolis888 
5. Mirsini σύν ένα άτομο 
6. Nikos συν τρεία άτομα 
7. Asterias συν δύο 
8. Che σύν δύο 
9. Gvaggelas συν ένα άτομο 
10. Elsa 
11. stilman 
12. Alex συν δύο άτομα 
13. George 
14. Tatyanna 
15. lamainmusain συν ένα άτομο 
16. Liakopoulos 
17. Apostolos συν ένα άτομο 
18. phbenv συν δύο 
19. Natsios 
20. marabu

Αυτοί είμαστε προς το παρών 
Αν κάποιοι επιθυμούν να φέρουν και άλλα παιδιά στην παρέα μας, σας παρακαλώ να μας το γνωστοποιήσουν για να κανονίσουμε τον χώρο στο μαγαζί. 
*Τοποθεσία Πειραιάς στις 21/01/06 Ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 18:00 
''ΑΜΜΟΣ'' 
Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 44 
Μικρολίμανο* Υπάρχει κοντά parking για όσους έρθουν με αυτοκίνητο. 


*Όσα από τα μέλη μας επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν την κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia.gr και να τους την δώσουμε στην συνάντηση μας, μπορούν να μας το δηλώσουν στέλνοντας μας e-mail στην διεύθυνση info@naytilia.gr με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία : 
1. ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ 
2. NICK NAME 
3. ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. 
και γράφοντας ότι επιθυμώ την έκδοση της κάρτα μέλους του Naytilia*.gr[/

----------


## Manolis888

μια χαρά τα πάμε   :Very Happy:

----------


## Olive

Να τα περάσετε υπέροχα... 8) 
Φιλιά σε όλους!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ  :wink:  *

----------


## phbenv

So sorry παιδια!!Μου τυχε κατι οικογενειακο τελευταια στιγμη.Θα προσπαθησω να ρθω παντως.Αν δε σας γνωρισω , σας ευχομαι να περασετε καλα στη συναντηση.

----------


## Manolis888

έπερασαμ όμορφα όμορφα έπερασαμ όμορφα και τούτη τη βραδιά ....
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## MIRSINI

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Μήπως θέλετε να παραγγείλω κάτι ακόμααααααααααααααααα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## MIRSINI

8O  8O  8O  8O

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μήπως θέλετε να παραγγείλω κάτι ακόμααααααααααααααααα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Μπά καμμία σόδα  8) 

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν είχα φέρει το ταπεράκι απο το σπίτι μου :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## MIRSINI

Ήταν πάρα πολύ όμορφα :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Manolis888

> Μήπως θέλετε να παραγγείλω κάτι ακόμααααααααααααααααα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Μία γαρίδα ακόμα να είχες παραγγείλει θα μας την έπεφτε η Green Peace για αλόγιστη σπατάλη  θαλάσσιων πόρων...

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Μήπως θέλετε να παραγγείλω κάτι ακόμααααααααααααααααα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> Μία γαρίδα ακόμα να είχες παραγγείλει θα μας την έπεφτε η Green Peace για αλόγιστη σπατάλη  θαλάσσιων πόρων...
> 
>  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P



χοχοχοχοχοχοχο καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: σας άρεσε το μαγαζί και το φαγητό  :?:  :?:  :?: (ασχέτως ποσότητας  :wink: )

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Manolis888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> ...


Πάρα πολύ καλό  :wink:

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα και απο μένα. 'Ηταν ωραία πιαιδιά η αλήθεια να λέγεται. 
Και το φαγητό και η παρέα και η τούρτα, δεν μπορώ να πω είχαμε και αρκετή περιποίηση εεεε?* 

Μην ξεχάσουμε σήμερα ότι ο Μανώλης έχει [color=red]*ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ!!!![/*color]

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!*

*και να ξέρεις αυτή είναι η καλύτερη δεκαετία που αρχίζει χι χι χι *

----------


## Manolis888

και το μαγαζί και το φαγητό και το service...

και by the way alex ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές για τη νέα 10ετία   :Very Happy:  (αλλά ας μη το πολυφωνάζουμε μπορεί σε 5 - 10 χρόνια να θέλω να τα κρύψω.. :P )

----------


## efouskayak

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ MANOLISSSSSSSSSSS  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Alex

*Μην ανησυχείς βρε ακόμα δεν έχεις καμία ανάγκη*

----------


## Manolis888

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  


efoukayak alex ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές με σκλαβώνετε αλλά στο τέλος θα αλλάξει θέμα το post  :P

----------


## efouskayak

δεν είναι κακό  :!:

----------


## Alex

*ε σήμερα είναι η μέρα σου πώς να το κάνουμε....  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:*

----------


## Asterias

Τέλεια-τελεία-τέλεια!!!!

Χρόνια πολλά κ στο Μανόλη κ στις καραβίδες...

Alex.... Ποια δεκαετία είναι η καλύτερη;;;;; 30-40;;;
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## triad

> και το μαγαζί και το φαγητό και το service...
> 
> και by the way alex ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές για τη νέα 10ετία   (αλλά ας μη το πολυφωνάζουμε μπορεί σε 5 - 10 χρόνια να θέλω να τα κρύψω.. :P )


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ.ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ, ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ: ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...

----------


## Alex

*Α ρε Asteria  με τις πλάκες σου,γελασαμεεεεεεεεεε, τι 20 τι 30 τι 40, το θέμα είναι πως νοιώθεις. Capito? xi xi xi*

----------


## Asterias

Capito--Capito!!!

¶ρα καμία δεκαετία δεν είναι καλύτερη, αφού πάντα είναι όπως νιώθεις.
ΧΕ-ΧΕ! 

Καλά να περνάτε, εγώ διαβάζω ένα μάθημα μέσω του οποίου θα βάλω τις εταιρείες σας στο Χρηματηστήριο..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

Χρονια πολλα Manolis!! Kαι ασε να λενε για ηλικιες και κουραφεξαλα. Γλεντα τη ζωη (που λεει και το ασμα :wink: )!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χρόνια πολλά Μανώλη απο την Δράμα έστω και καθυστερημένα  :wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Πότε θα γίνει η επόμενη συνάντηση;;;;; :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Manolis888

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :wink:   :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
 :wink:   :Very Happy:   :wink:   :Very Happy:   :wink:   :Very Happy:   :wink:   :Very Happy:   :wink:   :Very Happy:   :wink: 

Ε Υ Χ Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ω    Π Α Ι Δ Ι Α

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πότε θα γίνει η επόμενη συνάντηση;;;;; :lol:  :lol:


Τι θα λέγατε να κόψουμε την πίτα μας εν πλώ ???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φίλε Asteria πότε θα ανεβάσεις τις φώτο στο gallery  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## nicky

> Φίλε Asteria πότε θα ανεβάσεις τις φώτο στο gallery  :?:  :?:  :?:


Αυτή την απορία έχω και εγώ....τόσο χάλια βγήκαμε βρε παιδιά  :?:

----------


## Asterias

Βρε παιδιά τις foto δεν τις έβγαλα εγώ!!!

Τις έβγαλε ο κ. Βαρδής. Θα του τηλεφωνήσω μήπως μας τις στείλει με κάποιο e-mail.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Βρε παιδιά τις foto δεν τις έβγαλα εγώ!!!
> 
> Τις έβγαλε ο κ. Βαρδής. Θα του τηλεφωνήσω μήπως μας τις στείλει με κάποιο e-mail.


*Σύντομα το φωτογραφικό υλικό θα το ανεβάσουμε    *

----------


## MIRSINI

Πόσο σύντομα;;;;;;;;; :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πόσο σύντομα;;;;;;;;;


Μirsinoula έχουμε πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τις φώτο.
Θα ενημερώσω σύντομα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Επιτέλους τα κατάφερα να λοίπον οι φώτο απο την εκδήλωση μας 


http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3657

----------


## Morgan

καλα ρε Νικο επαιξε και τουρτα????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> καλα ρε Νικο επαιξε και τουρτα????


1 Xρόνος ήταν αυτός ας είναι καλά η Efouskayak που βοήθησε για το μαγαζί και για την τούρτα φυσικά  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΜΩς ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟ
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΜΩς ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟ
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Κατόπιν προσωπικής επιθυμίας της ίδιας δεν ανέβασα τις φώτο με την Efouskayak.

----------


## efouskayak

Και σε ευχαριστώ θερμά Νίκο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι θαυμαστες της δεν θα κρατιοντουσαν!!!!!
 :Smile: 

παντα low profile οι celebrities..... :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι θαυμαστες της δεν θα κρατιοντουσαν!!!!!
> 
> 
> παντα low profile οι celebrities.....


Σου έδειξα τα καινούργια αυτόγραφα που έβγαλα?...χαχαχαχαχαχαα

Ασε μας μωρέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.............  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

θα ειχαμε θυματα σου λεωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Τέτοια να λές να το πιστέψουν χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Asterias

Χρήστε τέλεια η τούρτα, αλλά το δικό μου το μάτι έπεσε σε κάτι γαριδούλες.....  εκείνο το βράδυ τις ξαναερωτεύτηκα.!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

και γαριδα το ματι, στις γαριδες !!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Κύριοι ψυχραιμία πρωί πρωί  :Cool:

----------


## Asterias

Για να μη θυμιθώ τη γαριδοσαλάτα..... :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Λέγε λέγε θα μας ανοίξει η όρεξη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

